# Forums! What Are They All About???



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

I know that I am new to this Forum (and Forums in general) but I am disappointed that there are no impartial Forums anywhere.

I like the format here - (nice to browse and easy to use) - while I think that there are a nice bunch of friendly people too.

I just saw the entry from JonT about the watch that he will be taking to Serbia. It seems to me that he has a connection with Navy Seal. Looking back to other entries, it also seems that a lot (the main proportion of this Forum users) have some connection with one brand or another. I understand promoting RLT but it seems that a bunch of brands (and dealers) are the one featured here most of the time. Every other entry is an excuse to place picture of watches - probably to sell or to promote
















It is very sad because there is no impartial advice. The sad part is that all Forums seem to be like this. There are a few that are really boring or useless like Watches.co.uk and Swisslink and mental one like PMWF and watches-of-the-world but NONE (even watchuseek) really are very impartial and, in all honesty, seem to have much knowledge of the industry. This applies to Rolex Forums too







- many of them on line but all pretty useless.

If anyone reads magazines like What Car, Maxim, FHM and a few others, there are always reviews about cars, hi-fi, mobiles, sat/nav, DVD players etc.etc. Reviews on watches are pretty poor and one would rely on the honest AND UNBIASED opinion on Forums like this. Discussion and opinions should be shared to motivate, build trust and knowledge and to make it better for everyone and just not for a few.

I gave up on the YES watch but would also like to give up on those brands that, with much nonsense, promote their products (MarcelloC attitude on some other Forums for example). How could members of this Forum say that Apogaum is not a bad watch? Seiko, Pulsar, Sekonda, Accurist may not have the looks of an Apogaum but, at least, they work. I cannot call myself an expert but at least I consider many aspects of a product. How can JonT say - it is not important where the components are from? Why are Sagem mobiles not so popular? Why many would not buy an Alba stereo or television? Why many wouldn't buy a Lada car? Markets and stores are full of Â£5.00 watches everywhere - why bother to pay Â£50 for an .....Apogaum???

It is very important where a product is made (even if world production is moving to China and India). Some good traditions are still left here in Europe and they should be cherished - perhaps RLT watches are one of them.

I would like to ask Roy - the owner (President/Director) of this Forum (site) - to make comments about his work and ~Forums in general so that readers (new comers) like me can understand more about â€œthis secret Societyâ€ !- Thank you


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> It is very sad because there is no impartial advice.


You will never get truly impartial advice from humans. We're all different; although the inputs (requirements) maybe the same, the outputs (views, advice, etc) will always be different. And thank goodness for that!


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Welcome MATTCAD,

I think you are missing the point of Forums. They are public areas kindly provided for the likes of us to sound-off, share experiences and have fun with fellow watch enthusiats.

It is truly hard to find unbiased opinions on anything in this world because everyone who offers an opinion has a vested interest, whether it is comercial, reputation or otherwise.

It is a matter of trust which is why it is important to get to know people and decide if you value their opinions or not.

Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MATTCAD said:


> I just saw the entry from JonT about the watch that he will be taking to Serbia. It seems to me that he has a connection with Navy Seal. Looking back to other entries, it also seems that a lot (the main proportion of this Forum users) have some connection with one brand or another. I understand promoting RLT but it seems that a bunch of brands (and dealers) are the one featured here most of the time.


Are you saying that you think the people concerned have an actual `connection` with the watch companies?









I think the reality is that the forum members are simply people who like watches and enjoy talking about and showing photos of watches, be it ones they own, ones they`d like to own or ones they wouldn`t touch with a ten foot barge pole, naturally the discussion would include dealers members have come in contact with, particularly if they gave good service such as Roy











> Every other entry is an excuse to place picture of watches -


It`s a watch forum, should we be posting photo`s of? race horses?











> probably to sell


Sometimes but not really that often












> or to promote


Basically, as I said above, IMO people are just showing off their watches and saying...

`I`ve got or would like to own this watch which I like`









What is the harm in that?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I think you are confusing advice with opinions. The forumers here are as friendly a bunch as you are likely to meet anywhere. Advice is proffered freely, in a good spirit with the intention of being helpfull. You will also find many reviews & opinions expressed on this site which by their very nature are going to be subject to the personal taste of the individual and long may it remain so. I do not beleive that any particular brand is blatantly promoted on this site above other brands, any loyalty that forumers may have to the RLT brand has been hard earned by Roy by providing a quality product with service to match.









Because an opinion may not agree with your own does not make it any less worthy.

Richard


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

Ironpants said:


> Welcome MATTCAD,
> 
> share experiences and have fun with fellow watch enthusiats.
> 
> Toby


I can safely state that my "ignorance" is shared by many end users that are seeking advice and ... wisdom.

MarcelloC wins over Grovana on the basis that more people and Forums are backing MarcelloC. Having said this I would, if I need to make a choice, go for Steinhard. It is the cheapest and is similar to the others.









Magazines (mentioned before) give advice especially one called Which? on many different brands and products (and there are others like Which?). I came to the conclusion of Steinhard on the basis of reading 4 different Forums - but am I right? and why do I need to go to different Forums to come to my own conclusions. After all, one Forum - as some of you have stated - is made of many different individuals.

Are you saying, Toby, that this Forum is nothing else than a light hearted chat area?

Who is RLT? Is this a shop? Is Roy a watchmaker? Does he service all watches? How much does he get involved in advice? Are you all dealers (in one form or another)? or shopkeepers? or distributors?

Am I right to assume that a naive new comer looking to buy a watch made by Kelek, for example, will be lead to buy RLT, Navy Seal, Timex or Tissot because you have some to sell?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what your post is pointing out.....actually let me say that I find this site one of THE most impartial of all.....its a pretty good mix of all sorts...watches and members!









No one seems to slag any watch off unless they REALLY have had a bad experience with said watch or make (unlike many others sites I have read). And as for the appoguam.....I was also one of the members who said it was a good watch....for the money, and thats the important point! No way will it compete with swiss Â£200 or more watch, but then the version I was discussing cost Â£35 has a chinese made eta movement with a working independant GMT hand....amazing value, and yes for Â£35 it is a good watch!

Anyway, its fun in here......and isn't that what a hobby is all about?

best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's self explanatory and here for you to try.

There are the watch forums, then there is the Lifestyle and Entertainement Forum, and then there is the Politics Forum for those who like a bloody good rant, whinge, argument etc.

Roy will advise, but no longer does repairs, and it is his site and business.

Other than that; suck it and see.


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

Mothman said:


> I think you are confusing advice with opinions. The forumers here are as friendly a bunch as you are likely to meet anywhere. Advice is proffered freely, in a good spirit with the intention of being helpfull. You will also find many reviews & opinions expressed on this site which by their very nature are going to be subject to the personal taste of the individual and long may it remain so. I do not beleive that any particular brand is blatantly promoted on this site above other brands, any loyalty that forumers may have to the RLT brand has been hard earned by Roy by providing a quality product with service to match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came to this forum because YES watch was sold by RLT. Almost all replies have been positive towards YES but I truly believe that this was an act of support towards RLT.

I had to search elsewhere before I could come to my conclusions.

*The spirit is good - no argument about that*

What you are saying is that one should not say to any Rolex Forum that Rolex watches are pretty worhtless pieces of metal?!? In which case, it seems, that if you do not belong to the right "party" you will not get the unbiased replies.


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> I'm not sure what your post is pointing out.....
> 
> best regards David


The point is simple enough (I hope). Allow me to take example from one previous recent entry (not the Â£100 Tissot on eBay).

Sothis -v- RLT. Both watches with Swiss 7751 movement and full calendar. One costs Â£2,000+ and the other Â£600+

Which is the best?

Here, everyone will say RLT (now will not because I said so)









Hence, I should post the same question to .....3 ...4 other Forums and, like I did with YES, come to my conclusion.

The essence (unlike the magazines) is that the advice will have ulterior motives and those like me will not *be any wiser*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> I came to this forum because YES watch was sold by RLT. Almost all replies have been positive towards YES but I truly believe that this was an act of support towards RLT.


Try asking Griff what he thinks of "Poljot" - another brand sold by RLT







.

I tend to buy from Roy because I buy the seller, not the "brand"  .


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

MATTCAD said:


> What you are saying is that one should not say to any Rolex Forum that Rolex watches are pretty worhtless pieces of metal?!? In which case, it seems, that if you do not belong to the right "party" you will not get the unbiased replies.


What would you expect to happen if you said that about a Grovana watch on an Grovana forum?

If you want Rolex owners to reveal the downside of Rolex ownership you have to engage with them rather than flame them, and maybe one or two will admit to (insert any known downside of Rolex ownership here).

You appear to believe people should always give honest unbiased opinions at the drop of a hat. The world just isn't like that







. I have never owned a MarcelloC or Grovana, let alone owned both for a substantial period of time to be able to give you a subjective view on their plus and minus points. I doubt anyone has. But I know which one I want. So who do you turn to for advice?

If you speak to a happy owner of a Grovana he or she will no doubt tell you of their virtues







and overlook the vices







because that is a natural human reaction. If they know you well they may be more forthcoming and give a more honest appraisal. This is where forums







can help. BUT they are public areas, not populated exclusively by unbiased experts who have experience with all watch brands.

You use Which Magazine as an example. Remember although they do not use advertisements for revenue so are not obliged to give good reviews to ensure future advertising revenues the few reviews I have read are performed by non technical people. So whilst it may be interesting to know if the door latch on washing machine X is a fiddle, they cannot tell me that the motor is under engineered and will burn out within 12 months. There is no such thing as perfect advice







.

Toby


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> Sothis -v- RLT. Both watches with Swiss 7751 movement and full calendar. One costs Â£2,000+ and the other Â£600+
> 
> Which is the best?


Your example is a good one but your question is not. There are too many other factors: some may be important to you but not to the next person... One may have a 14K gold case, the other a s/steel one... the list is endless.

None of us on this forum are paid employee's of Roy....we've all got our own views on the watches produced by RLT and most of us recognise a bargain when we see one....and this is a good place to discuss any watch. Finally, most of us buy watches from other places as well as from RLT.

We just like being here


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Once you have spent more time here you will realise that RLT forumers are not a bunch of closet salesmen trying to promote one particular brand for gain of any kind. You seem to be suggesting that the only impartial advice can be found in magazines, but surely even these at best are subject to the personal opinions of the person writing the reveiw and are worst are swayed by advertising expenditure with the magazine by the manufacturer. It is a fact of life that people have personal tastes and preferences in many things 'Cars, Clothes, Watches ect, Opinions are subjective by their very nature.

Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what your post is pointing out.....
> ...


Of course you will get people saying the RLT is best in this case, why? because your on the RLT forum and people have experience of the brand, and only have that perspective to come from Ive never heard of Sothis so will naturaly give opinion on what I know...RLT...


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

FANTASTIC and FAIR comments from ALL of YOU - Thank you (I would like to know about Poljot)









The problem that i have (and I am sure applies to many) is that

...before I go out and spend Thousands on a Sothis, Chanel, IWC, Breguet, Zenith or Cyclos - some advice (not from a shopkeeper) would be of great assistance.

Harrods watch hall carries many brands but they all seem to be after their commission!!!

The Cyclos caught my attention a while back but at around Â£4,000 is it really worth it? I DON'T THINK SO.

The same ETA movement is used on Â£150 watches !!!!!???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh, yeah, your right about JoT though, John is in fact a Navy Seal and often gives us a heads up when he gos off on one of his 'Black Bag' trips..

He brings back the watches of his victims and sells them to us


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Oh, yeah, your right about JoT though, John is in fact a Navy Seal and often gives us a heads up when he gos off on one of his 'Black Bag' trips..
> 
> He brings back the watches of his victims and sells them to us


----------



## MATTCAD (Apr 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Oh, yeah, your right about JoT though, John is in fact a Navy Seal and often gives us a heads up when he gos off on one of his 'Black Bag' trips..
> 
> He brings back the watches of his victims and sells them to us


Where does one sign up to be on his list?









I have been told that Saddam Hussein pilots (when they had planes) used to have Breitling "special" watches. Has anyone seen any?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Jase, I thought the 'black bag' jobs John went on, where what he kept the contents of his trips in to the 'Ann Summers High & Mighty Division' shop!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MATTCAD said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what your post is pointing out.....
> ...


Best? Yes I am pretty sure virtually all in here would say the RLT is the best value, which it obviously is, but there is more to a watch than just value, you have to take into consideration aesthetics and design as well as build quality and finish, the first two are subjective and only the purchaser can decide, the second two merits usually can be objectively valued by investigation, handling or inspection sometimes those are harder to establish, therefore we need the views and experiences of fellow forum members, which is what this is all about.

I must admit I have never seen a Sothis watch, therefore I would not give an opinion as to the best, but I could give an opinion as to the best value, as plain as the nose on your face it seems to be a no brainer, but its for you to balance the opinions......only you can decide if the name/design/charisma or whatever is worth the extra Â£1400.

As has been said previously, stick around here and I am sure you will find people give honest and if they are biased opinions you will know.......ask PG about Timex







just kidding Paul.

I don't think this site is just a portal for RLT sales by a long chalk, it certainly hasn't been for me (sorry Roy  ) I have bought from Roy, but only one RLT and only because I loved the design and of course I knew it was a good soundly engineered watch.

Honestly though, please stick around for a while, enjoy and relax in here.....

best regards David


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> .................
> 
> I have been told that Saddam Hussein pilots (when they had planes) used to have Breitling "special" watches. Has anyone seen any?


There was one sold here a year or so ago


----------



## billc (Apr 27, 2006)

Let me give you the dopes perspective. I'm completely ignorant of all things watches and have been looking for a diver for some time. In the process of trying to educate myself before the purchase I've visited most of the watch forums and unequivocally this board has the least 'sales pressure ' of the bunch. With all my likely naive and tiresome questions to Roy via E-mail he had lots of opportunity to sell me just about anything. As with most novices I was looking for someone to make the choice for me and he could have taken advantage of that........he didn't, despite my pleas







. He** I was lucky to get an E-mail returned from most 'dealers. It doesn't take long to discover that the bunch on this site has the proper perspective on what I can clearly see is an addictive pastime.

For folks like me I found this site very helpful in coming to an informed decision without bias from any corner

bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

billc said:


> Let me give you the dopes perspective. I'm completely ignorant of all things watches and have been looking for a diver for some time. In the process of trying to educate myself before the purchase I've visited most of the watch forums and unequivocally this board has the least 'sales pressure ' of the bunch. With all my likely naive and tiresome questions to Roy via E-mail he had lots of opportunity to sell me just about anything. As with most novices I was looking for someone to make the choice for me and he could have taken advantage of that........he didn't, despite my pleas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, that is far from being the dopes perspective  It sums up what the majority of us know to be the case and why this forum is great to hang out at









Thanks for posting


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> He brings back the watches of his victims and sells them to us


I've never seen John selling ladies watches







. I must be missing something







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Perhaps he should be known as 'Bond......John TheoBond'


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Perhaps he should be known as 'Bond......John TheoBond'


Bless him







. We shouldn't be taking the Mick when he's in Serbia







.

That's one thing that I would add to the forum - a flag system so you could inform someone that you've mentioned them.

It's only polite







.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Griff made an interesting post a while back about the timeline of ownership - he hypothesised that a person gets a new watch and posts pix of it everywhere and rants and raves about how good it it because he/she loves it and wears it constantly... then they gets a new watch and the old one is all but forgotten...

Whilst thats partially true I still think on this site you get a balanced view. In just over a year of hanging out here I made some friends but also learnt a lot about watches and had access to pictures and info on watches i never knew existed... which then led to me purchasing them!









We do tend to favor the cheaper mid range brands here. Oris and Omega are well liked by forum members and there is defo Seiko and Citizen love as well as the Russian brands. Buts its tough to ask people who dont own something about its quality etc. You asked about a MarcelloC and another similar watch... I know of the Marcello and would look up the other one on the net but ultimatley i wouldnt buy it - my churlish comment on Rolex Sub copies is well documented.

If you want oppinions on which is best value for money we had that debate/argument a month or so back. I was one who didnt think Seiko had it sewn up - yet I have had a vast number of Seikos and my current fave is a Seiko but I still think VFM is something you could argue all day and my 2p would be that free a watch is the best value... 

As for the use of the same ETA movt in cheap and expensive watches, well thats life. The Rover 218 used the same engine as the Lotus Elise. Ive never driven a 218 but did drive a Metro Gti, 214, MGF, 216 and owned an Elise... you want my advice... buy a Caterham!





















Possibly a Duratec engined version... but I digerss









Ok to cover the love for







- Well Roy is a great bloke to deal with. He makes some nice watches that are good prices. I dont like them all and wont buy them, but the ones I have bought were well made, kept good time and held their value pretty well when I came to sell. I also know from experience how good Roy's aftersales is when I had problems and those who know me will know I dont often stick up for suppliers but Roy is rarity these days as he is one of the good guys, hence why we have "RLT love" on this forum.

Hopefully some of the above will help fill in the blanks and id love to know whom you think may be the industry insiders hanging out on the forum? Id say mr TheoBond was from Doxa and Griff from Omega, but sadly (as Id love a discount) I know better....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JonW said:


> Griff made an interesting post a while back about the timeline of ownership - he hypothesised that a person gets a new watch and posts pix of it everywhere and rants and raves about how good it it because he/she loves it and wears it constantly... then they gets a new watch and the old one is all but forgotten...
> 
> Whilst thats partially true I still think on this site you get a balanced view. In just over a year of hanging out here I made some friends but also learnt a lot about watches and had access to pictures and info on watches i never knew existed... which then led to me purchasing them!


A condition I've termed "Grifforia". I _try_ to avoid Grifforia and post photos/impressions/reviews only after I've owned the watch a fair bit. Of course, my sloth has nothing to do with reviews posted months late
















Note that I don't want to discourage the 'look what the postie's brought' posts - I do enjoy them! (and wish I had the time and energy to do a few myself).

Well said, Jon (the entire post) and Bill also! My perspective is the similar and, frankly, I thought MATTCAD's semi-rant was completely misdirected. The serious reviews here are nicely critical and usually comprehensive - better than I've seen on many watch forums. Those threads generally attract a fair number of comments and questions which add to their value. The few RLT Forum posters who have even looked like shills have been sussed out and run off quickly IME. IMO, MATTCAD should do some reading here before whinging about biased advice.

Sorry mate, but advice dependancy is a pet peeve of mine and is far too prevalent in various hobbies and avocations. People _crave_ having someone tell them what to buy when what is best for them is a _very_ personal decision. Sales forums are chock full of watches (cars, speakers, bikes, etc.) people have bought on blind recommendations









Firstly, on *any* forum you've got a sampling error. Few stalwarts are going to take the time to photograph and write a review of a watch they think is crap - most of us just can't be bothered. So right there you have an unsurprising and predictable bias towards favorable reviews.

Then there is the objectiveness of the process of judging a watch. Take cost for example: at one time in my life, $50 was a lot of money for a watch and now I spend that on straps every week! The impact of cost on my buying decisions has changed by several orders of magnitude over the past 20 years! So wanting someone to tell you which watch is well-priced is a bit unrealistic. Similarly quality, timekeeping, or any of the other subjective criteria by which we judge our timepieces. As Paul suggested above, buy the person not the watch! It's the same with reviews: hang around here for a while, do some reading and get to know what each of the members here like. Then, when they post a positive review you'll have an idea of that review's worth to you!

And every once in a while, try something completely new - you never know! Right Stan? 

I've never met anyone on this Forum in person and I've never actually handled any of their watches (except the ones I've bought  ), but I could easily rattle off a list of who has similar tastes and values and whose recommendations I take direction from in my watch searches. .However, the final decision is always mine!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> - my churlish comment on Rolex Sub copies is well documented.


...and not forgotten Jon














.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Sorry mate, but advice dependancy is a pet peeve of mine and is far too prevalent in various hobbies and avocations. People _crave_ having someone tell them what to buy when what is best for them is a _very_ personal decision.


The abdication of personal responsibility is a scourge of our times  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I admit it, I`m working for the recently resurrected Services Watch Company Leicester who will soon be marketing a range of classic 1950`s style simple British watches based on the Newmak pin-pallet movement using the original 1950`s tooling









These watches will be sold under the Services, Aviation & Newmark banners and will introduce a new generation of watch enthusiasts to the wonders of an affordable classic British un-jeweled pin-lever watch

























Here is an example of one of our new range, note the special `aged` look of the case,

also the box and `guarantee` sheet which are recreations of the 1950`s originals









*Aviation `1953`, unjeweled Pin-pallet*


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

MATTCAD said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome MATTCAD,
> ...


[pissed off]Sorry MAtt, but it sounds to me like you havent any faith in your own mind or your ability to make decisions for yourself. I can't see what your problem is (paranoia??) about understanding what a 'Forum' is, but if you've made it to adulthood without the ability to pick up a dictionary you may very well be a lost cause...[/pissed off]

I, for one don't feel like making a friendly reply to one who seems to have made up their mind (with no proof) that the forum members are all charltans/dealers out to feather their own nests...

With all my trading and selling/buying on this and other forums I have never made a profit, more like lost a fortune (but happily, and by following my own decisions ie I like it Vs I don't like it)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

raketakat said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > - my churlish comment on Rolex Sub copies is well documented.
> ...


I didnt think anyone would read what I wrote that closely... let alone remember it!


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

This topic puzzles me. I came to RLT a while back because I didn't find all of the blind loyalty to particular brands you find at other sites. Here you'll find people who love Seiko Monsters and others who loathe Seiko Monsters. You find members who collect $35.00 automatics, to $4,500.00 Rolex Explorers. Never have I reviewed post that I felt were trying to plug a certain "brand" as opposed to a certain "watch," the exception to that will be Roy's RLT brand. We rant and rave about the quality of his brand because it deserves the praise. He's suceeded in producing high quality watches at Seiko prices ( I have 4 of them and can attest to this).

I probably have more watches than the average forum member, my collection is not composed of watches that I manufacture, produce, sell etc. I believe the majority of members are people like me. That's one reason you rarely get trollers and flamers on this site (the last one I can remember was the Rolex guy about 6 months ago).

The author of the post mentions the number of pictures posted. Having been to many watch forums, this one doesn't post nearly as many pictures as others. In fact, I've yet to post my first picture (I bought a digital cmera about a year ago and my daughter hi-jacked it). I do agree that some sites go overboard with pictures, you can only see the same watch on the same wrist so many times. In fact at some sites people take delight in posting the same pictures several times a day for example you might see post like this "it's 12:00 and I'm still wearing the speedy that I was wearing when I checked in at 8:00!"

This site is a breath of fresh air! If you really want to bang you head go to some of the sites for fishing enthusiast. At any time the "Shimano" boys and the "Daiwa" boys are subject to get in to an all out pier six brawl over which brand is best. On those sites you can ask the question, "I want to buy a new reel, I don't want a Shimano, what other brands should I look at?" your answer will be, "get a shimano!" (you'll get that kind of answer at least 20 times). Another illustration would be "I need a rod for under $60.00 any suggestions?" The answer would be "save another $250.00 and get a G. Loomis! In my opinion, this is dumb advise that completely ignores the writers question in order to push their own favorite. You will not find that kind of high pressue, psychotic, pushy advise on this board.

My suggestion is that you relax and give the forum a chance. Roy is a great guy and has always been available to forum members to address questions and impart his wisdom to those of us interested.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nalu said:-

"And every once in a while, try something completely new - you never know! Right Stan?".

Perfectly correct Colin and I echo the sentiments in the rest of your post. Hey, I'm the one who bought a red Rekord, how's that for freedom of choice and self determination?









Or, a lack of something?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate, but advice dependancy is a pet peeve of mine and is far too prevalent in various hobbies and avocations. People _crave_ having someone tell them what to buy when what is best for them is a _very_ personal decision.
> ...


Could not agree more,life is if you are lucky is about making choices some good some bad and the people who contribute to this site are just a bunch of guys/gals who happen to enjoy their hobby.

No axe's to grind, brands to promote, yes opinions (not always right of course).

Any review,any advice is always going to slanted so go out and make your own decisions.

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Navy Seal







..... yer daft bugger

Put me in a wet suit I might look like a seal .....









MATTCAD ..... your post is all too familiar ... didnt you have a similar rant over on WUS under a user name that looked very much like a car registration number


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MATTCAD said:


> . I understand promoting RLT but it seems that a bunch of brands (and dealers) are the one featured here most of the time. Every other entry is an excuse to place picture of watches - probably to sell or to promote


What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Put me in a wet suit I might look like a seal .....


I wish I could find that picture of the ?gay? guy in the blue latex suit that was posted a few months back....it was great!

Is that how you'd look John?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Put me in a wet suit I might look like a seal .....
> ...


More like this


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"Put me in a wet suit I might look like a seal"

John,

I hope you havent been to thoose forums involving gas masks and hoover bits.









Martin


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Put me in a wet suit I might look like a seal .....
> ...


Gay? How presumptuous.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...










That would look good next time you dive the Red Sea Jase


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


How come you found that picture so easily Mark







? Are you telling us everything...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think I would be left behind if I slipped that little number on John


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> How come you found that picture so easily Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaddayamean?







I had forgotten the pic but it seems like you have ben idly dreaming about it.









Here's my favourite.


----------

